# I am going on a trip and taking ___ with me...



## DazzlingAnna

Hi everybody,

what about another game?

What do you carry in your luggage that's maybe unusual or maybe funny to carry on a trip?

I start with this one:

I am going on a trip and taking
*always a new toothbrush on its original packaging *with me.

What about you?


----------



## Aqw

Travelling is always for me the occasion to bring new socks and underwear.


----------



## Tad

Depends on where I'm going, but often: a straw sun hat


----------



## Barrett

Ever since airport security got really chaotic after 9/11, I leave my toiletries (shampoo, soap, toothpaste, toothbrush, razor, etc.) at home, and buy what I'll need for the trip once I land at my destination.
About the only thing I bring that is constant (besides clothes) is a book, or two.


----------



## Joker

I am going on a trip and taking a potato with me.


----------



## Tad

If I'm going on a trip, I'm bringing a good water bottle. (if flying I'll fill it up once through security)


----------



## agouderia

... never go anywhere without taking a good book with me!


----------



## Joker

agouderia said:


> ... never go anywhere without taking a good book with me!


And duct tape. Always take duct tape.


----------



## op user

I carry a back-pack with me with various stuff on it from an external drive with all my files to a pair of hotel slippers and a lot of things in between. I am trying to bluff Murphy law being always prepared in case I lose a checked bag. So far it has worked I have lost twice my bags within a year (actually temporary bags were under extended care of the airline and returned to me a day or two late).

Lately I go the other-way around I walk into the aircraft with just mobile, wallet, a power bank in my pockets and the keys hang from an aviation lanyard and that includes airlines charging for checked bags. 


Maybe we should start a thread about what we carry along our keys


----------



## DazzlingAnna

[ well off topic then with what I carry on my keys...
3 keys, doors, cellar and mail box...
3 lanyards (2 airlines , one cruise company)
1 ,"follow me" tag from my local airport
1 "follow me" tag & B747 on backside
1 "remove before flight" tag from airline which went bankrupt 2017
1 "remove before flight" tag from another airline which went bankrupt in 2019
various (3-6) coin shaped cart chips for grocery shopping...

well, I call it "my keys" ]

and I have them with me when I go on a trip as well.


----------



## op user

I used to have on my keys a remove before flight from a AF unit. The lanyard is civil aviation related, a flash light, and a USB with critical documents and the keys from my home and my parents place. I would try to find a remove before flight key ring from a local Search and Rescue Unit and Anna if I ever work for an airline you would be the last person to have RBF keyholder from the airline I work for.

Having said that I have a mouse pad with an A321 of a European airline nobody believed it would shut down.


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> I would try to find a remove before flight key ring from a local Search and Rescue Unit and Anna if I ever work for an airline you would be the last person to have RBF keyholder from the airline I work for.



OK there is a suspected correlation between my RBF tags and the bankruptcies of the airlines they are from. Interesting theory...


----------



## op user

[ well off topic then with what I carry on my keys...
3 keys, doors, cellar and mail box...
3 lanyards (2 airlines , one cruise company)
1 ,"follow me" tag from my local airport
1 "follow me" tag & B747 on backside
*1 "remove before flight" tag from airline which went bankrupt 2017
1 "remove before flight" tag from another airline which went bankrupt in 2019*
various (3-6) coin shaped cart chips for grocery shopping... 

100% correlation!


----------



## DazzlingAnna

op user said:


> [ well off topic then with what I carry on my keys...
> 3 keys, doors, cellar and mail box...
> 3 lanyards (2 airlines , one cruise company)
> 1 ,"follow me" tag from my local airport
> 1 "follow me" tag & B747 on backside
> *1 "remove before flight" tag from airline which went bankrupt 2017
> 1 "remove before flight" tag from another airline which went bankrupt in 2019*
> various (3-6) coin shaped cart chips for grocery shopping...
> 
> 100% correlation!


hold on... what if I added them after each bankruptcy to keep them in mind?


----------



## op user

DazzlingAnna said:


> hold on... what if I added them after each bankruptcy to keep them in mind?



Still it looks scary


----------



## DazzlingAnna

well let's go back to the topic...

I always carry at least 3 different pens from 3 different companies with me, just in case I need them.

And in case I need them they work exactly for the first 2 letters of my signature


----------



## Joker

In case Anna needs to know. I keep the potato in case I ever meet in our travels.


----------



## op user

Once I received an email explaining that flash-lights are containers used for storing empty /discharged batteries. I made a policy to always check the batteries when I see a flash light in my place. Upside I know they work downside it risks to empty the battery before its time. 

DazzlingAnna may I recommend to check those pens as not to let the ink dry?


----------



## Shotha

Cold stuffed potatoes. Sometimes these arouse suspicion. And a book. The heaviest reading possible, so that it will last no matter what goes wrong.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I'm going on a trip and always take an extra credit card/hidden cash with me in case of an emergency.


----------



## Shotha

I'm not joking. I take cold stuffed potatoes with the skins on with me everywhere. You can put just about any savoury filling in them. Meat, cheese, butter, veges, marmite, fish, egg. When asked what they're for, don't say , "Eating" or you'll be searched and interrogated. A much safer answer is, "It's a long trip. So I've brought something to eat."


----------



## Joker

Shotha said:


> I'm not joking. I take cold stuffed potatoes with the skins on with me everywhere. You can put just about any savoury filling in them. Meat, cheese, butter, veges, marmite, fish, egg. When asked what they're for, don't say , "Eating" or you'll be searched and interrogated. A much safer answer is, "It's a long trip. So I've brought something to eat."


Anna it seems our mystery is solved.


----------



## Shotha

Joker said:


> Anna it seems our mystery is solved.



@Joker You naughty boy. Have you been playing that game too?


----------



## CPProp

Going on holiday or working overseas always take tea bags with me - ya never know when when the urge for a brew will occur.


----------



## Joker

CPProp said:


> Going on holiday or working overseas always take tea bags with me - ya never know when when the urge for a brew will occur.


I take loose tea.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I am going on a trip and taking my id, phone, and headphones or earbuds to watch a movie


----------



## BigElectricKat

I am going on a trip and taking
*two bags of Gummi Bears *with me.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

I like the gummi bears idea,I usually take potato chips,two bags.You never know...


----------



## Shotha

I'm going on a trip and taking hemp and nut treats with me. Hemp = cannabis sativa.


----------



## Funtastic curves

I'm going on a trip and taking chips and a blanket


----------



## DazzlingAnna

As someone recently recommended to take a zip lock bag with me I will do this from now on. 
Originally a bag to put in and reseal a used face mask it turned out that it is very - very - useful when traveling and someone next to you is getting sick. You can reseal the bag...!

Next time I just need to adjust the size of the bag carrying with me.


----------



## Shotha

I'll have to do that. It sounds so hygienic

When I do on a trip I always take some old plastic shopping bags. They have two uses. I put used clothes in them, so that they don't get jumbled up with clean clothes and make them dirty or smelly. They are very good to have if you go beach-combing. You can put all of your finds in them.

I also take empty plastic containers with me - margarine containers, yogurt tubs, ice cream tubs. If you find something delicate such as spiny seashell, a delicate cone or fossil, you have something to put it in to keep it safe till you get home.


----------



## op user

Alternatively for small paper bags either use the sanitary towel bag found in some hotels or drop to any snack store and ask for an empty paper bag.

Or when at an airport ask for the plastic "evident" bag (preferably a couple) just before security


----------



## squeezablysoft

Joker said:


> I am going on a trip and taking a potato with me.



I actually used to carry a potato around with me like a security object when I was little.


----------



## Shotha

I actually carry a box of boiled potatoes with me just about everywhere I go. You never know when the call of hunger will come.


----------



## Rojodi

My Nook
My Bluetooth headphones
My Nook and headphone chargers


----------



## Volt01

am going on a trip and taking my cars with me


----------

